# pneumatic stapler/nailer



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Can I please get some advice on what type of stapler to get for putting frames together. I went to the big box stores site and it is sort of overwhelming with so many different brands etc. to choose from. I just got a new compressor a couple months back so I figured I might as well get a stapler too to do the frames quicker. Some brand names would be helpful, also looking for the minimum to do the job, don't need to go top of the line model. Thanks, John.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

I like Bostisch. You can get a combo narrowcrown stapler/brad nailer. There's cheaper one out there, I've had good luck with the brand and like the dual purpose.
http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...inish-stapler-combo-tool/p-1479381-c-9076.htm
I got mine for 85bucks on sale.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

if your looking for the minimum find a 1/4 inch crown gun like the bostich or hitachi...our older bostich only shoots 1" staples and I like the 1 1/4" lenght when using 1/4 inch crown so we used a Hitachi 1/4" crown with 1 1/4" staples for a few years with no problems...The Hitachi gun can be found at Lowes or Hone depot and costs about $25.00 bucks more but I think the Hitachi is a better quality gun by far and worth a few extra bucks. 

With the volume we are now building we purchased a new SENCO 3/8 crown gun..a lot more money but the 3/8 crown is so much better from frames and we can use it for boxes also..we shoot 1 1/2 inch staples in this gun.

Hope this helps, good luck


----------



## rookie beekeeper john (Jan 21, 2012)

i went to harbor freight tools and bought a quarter inch crown stapler that also shoots up to 2 inch brad nails .worked fine for me . cost only 20 bucks. some magazines have a 20 % off coupon for harbor freight also. i bought the cheap one because the only time I'm going to use it is for my bee boxes. they also sell the staples and brad nails also.


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

I bought a Nikki stapler. As you can see from my sig I always buy American every chance I get but, this is a tool that is sadly no longer made here. All the big names now make them primarily in Taiwan and most at the same factory. This is one of those companies making them for all the big names at 100 bucks and selling their own named version at 50 bucks. I'd have to say for the money pretty good overall.

I think the Hitachi are Japanese made and have a little better quality but you'll pay for it.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies, this is what I was looking for. John


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

rookie beekeeper john said:


> i went to harbor freight tools and bought a quarter inch crown stapler that also shoots up to 2 inch brad nails .worked fine for me . cost only 20 bucks. .


So I have the HF one he is talking about and I use it with the HF cheap staples and brads. I also have http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-Bare-T...f=sr_1_29?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1330386293&sr=1-29 to grind down the ones that jam which happens quite a bit.

If you want an amazing staple gun get a http://www.amazon.com/Factory-Recon...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1330386354&sr=1-1 this one rocks. I got mine new but, reconditioned might be OK also. I am thinking of getting a second one now. I use it 2 hour a day at a minimum.

Powerful oil-less motor - eliminates daily oiling and oil splattering on work surfaces
Tool-free jam release - for easy jam clearing
Dry-fire lockout feature - extends motor life and prevents missing nails
Tool-free adjustable exhaust with muffler - direct the exhaust where you want it
2 No-mar pads - to keep work surface clean of tool marks

Just ordered one more because of this thread and the brad nailer off of amazon.


----------



## rookie beekeeper john (Jan 21, 2012)

i have not had any problem what so ever with jamming


----------



## NGAnderson (Jun 14, 2011)

Check your local pawn shops, that's where most of my pneumatic and power tools come from. Just be sure to try it before you buy it.


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Hitachi is a Chinese company.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

Hitachi is Japanese.
http://www.hitachi-koki.com/about/corporate/index.html
It's named after a city in Japan I believe.
My duel bevel miter saw is Hitachi, it works amazingly and has some really nice features. I was hesitant to buy it because I wasn't familiar with the brand, but the reviews were great and it won a few awards. I'd buy from them again even though I prefer American like Spark normally, quality is quality.


----------



## rookie beekeeper john (Jan 21, 2012)

i own about 5 hitachi coil roof nailers . put through some serious abuse . they still work after 9 years. the harbor freight deal works for me though because i have no other use for it but on my bee boxes. it works flawlessly . can't beat the price either.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Hitachi is a great brand. I have an orange bostich 1/4 crown stapler that I love though. Doesn't need oil and shoots staples real solid!


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Mr. C said:


> Hitachi is Japanese.


Yes, you are correct about that.

Although they are a Japanese company, they, like the US, manufacture products in China. That's what confused me. Some of my Hitachi power tools are marked as made in China. Kind of like my Ridged planer made in China, and my DeWalt biscuit joiner, which is made in Mexico - both American companies.


----------



## millerwb (Oct 31, 2011)

rookie beekeeper john said:


> i went to harbor freight tools and bought a quarter inch crown stapler that also shoots up to 2 inch brad nails .worked fine for me . cost only 20 bucks. some magazines have a 20 % off coupon for harbor freight also.


 I have this one as well. I really like it and was able to use my 20% coupon as well.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

If they were Made in USA they'd require $4.00/gal gasoline to run or you could convert them to ethanol for about the price of a new gun. EPA would require you to keep a bound log of each lubrication and you'd be required to wear a respirator while using. OSHA would require a certification card given only after completing manufacturer sponsored training given twice a year in CA for East Coast residents and in NYC for West Coasters.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Mr. C said:


> My duel bevel miter saw is Hitachi, it works amazingly and has some really nice features.


That's a sweet saw. I'd buy another one if my current one gave out, but it keeps going and is extremely accurate.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I love my Rigid table saw. I cut stuff just to cut it. I love it.

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/TS2410LS-Table-Saw/

Sorry for getting off topic. But, I love my saw.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

There's only one stapler you need for beekeeping:

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/R150FSA-Stapler/index.htm

Forget the rest.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I just came back from HD with the gun Charlie B suggested, it was no more or no less than I was looking for and the price was right, already put a few frames together with it to check it out, wonder why I took so long to get one, it's a great tool. Thanks, John.


----------



## rookie beekeeper john (Jan 21, 2012)

fish_stix said:


> If they were Made in USA they'd require $4.00/gal gasoline to run or you could convert them to ethanol for about the price of a new gun. EPA would require you to keep a bound log of each lubrication and you'd be required to wear a respirator while using. OSHA would require a certification card given only after completing manufacturer sponsored training given twice a year in CA for East Coast residents and in NYC for West Coasters.


lol. no matter how messed up this sounds , it sounds about right. good one. needed that laugh


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

jmgi said:


> wonder why I took so long to get one, it's a great tool.


After I got my first one, I talked my wife into another one to save time changing out different size staples.
Go for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got the Ridgid one linked here several times. It's great. Put up a lot of fence pickets for me too..


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

After you've played at stapling frames with those 1/4" crown staples long enough to get tired of it then turn to page 15 of the Mann Lake catalog and see what a stapled frame looks like. Then turn to page 32 and order the Senco stapler. Works on frames and boxes, all with the same size staple, and you no longer need to glue frames.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I've already thought of getting a second one for different size staple for doing frames. Do they make a connector that operates two staplers off one compressor? John


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Yes. You can buy a tee or make one yourself on the cheap. All the parts are available at Home Depot in the plumbing dept. We usually operate two staplers off a single compressor but my big compressor will run 6-8 guns at a time. You need a 3/8" galvanized tee, two new quick connect air fittings with male threads and one new quick connect bayonet with male threads. Screw everything into the tee and plug it into your present system. If they don't have 3/8" air fittings you'll need three 3/8"x1/4" male adapters to screw into the tee so you can use the 1/4" air fittings. All the parts will cost about $10.00. If you can't screw things together look in the air tools dept and they have a 3-way fitting which works just as well as the cheapy version.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks fish_stix for the info, I'll get one when I get my next gun. John


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

fish_stix said:


> After you've played at stapling frames with those 1/4" crown staples long enough to get tired of it then turn to page 15 of the Mann Lake catalog and see what a stapled frame looks like. Then turn to page 32 and order the Senco stapler. Works on frames and boxes, all with the same size staple, and you no longer need to glue frames.


I still have about 75 frames to assemble I think, so I have to ask.. Mann Lake glues their frames on page 15.. If there is no need then why would they? I watched a clip the other week from the Don the fat bee man, where he pointed out that if you don't glue your frames, and you get a blow out, or the frame breaks, you can fix it by replacing a new piece or two. This is assuming you don't staple through the side bar, but only through the top and bottom bars. That sounded like a good reason, and I see Mann Lake assembles their frames the same way... I've been using titebond III, but if there is no need?


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

There is no need to glue IF you use the right size resin coated staples. I've nailed up thousands of frames with the 3/8" x 1 1/2" staples and have had so few blowouts it's not worth worrying about it. The resin coating softens by friction as the staple is driven and then sets up again like glue. Same principle as cement coated nails which are used in construction for framing walls. If you're hand nailing boxes, try the CC nails. You can get them at any of the big box or hardware stores. Called Cement Coated Sinkers.


----------

